# How to cure shell rot?



## John Franzwa (Jul 11, 2016)

How do you cute shell rot? I am already getting the cream today, how much should I apply even if it is only one area. Here's a pic


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 11, 2016)

Cure* not cute


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 11, 2016)

Contrary to what may be popular wisdom leading you to want to put a cream or whatever on the shell. Clean all stuff off the shell, flake away scute material that over lays the rot if any of the rot is unexposed. Then you can use anyone one of several surgical scrubs, betadine is a good one. Then let the shell stay clean and dry. You want to clear away any decomposed underlying bone (that's what is rotting, bone), expose the margin of the rot, and use the surgical scrub to kill off the micro-organism that is causing the rot. Let a dilute solution of the the cleaner with water dry into the wound.

One cream often suggested is Silvadene (sp). Think about this. The rot occurs under the scute, an environment with no air circulation. cleaning it and then covering it will slow the progression down (because you cleaned it) but then you are just covering it up again. 

Shell rot has an unmistakable odor to it. That's how you will know if it's all gone.

Frankly even with a little bit of a blurry image, it appears to be insignificant (as best as I can tell with your image). Maybe just keep the shell clean and dry with no application of anything. Outside in real sun for a few hours (UV light is lethal to many micro organisms, the sun provides much UV).

The root cause is also something to consider. Did the tortoise come with this blemish? The tortoise has a pretty good active growth seam. Just clean and dry might be all you need to do.


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 11, 2016)

Will said:


> Contrary to what may be popular wisdom leading you to want to put a cream or whatever on the shell. Clean all stuff off the shell, flake away scute material that over lays the rot if any of the rot is unexposed. Then you can use anyone one of several surgical scrubs, betadine is a good one. Then let the shell stay clean and dry. You want to clear away any decomposed underlying bone (that's what is rotting, bone), expose the margin of the rot, and use the surgical scrub to kill off the micro-organism that is causing the rot. Let a dilute solution of the the cleaner with water dry into the wound.
> 
> One cream often suggested is Silvadene (sp). Think about this. The rot occurs under the scute, an environment with no air circulation. cleaning it and then covering it will slow the progression down (because you cleaned it) but then you are just covering it up again.
> 
> ...



I just noticed it and there is no odor and it is a darker color today then last night when I took the pic


----------



## CathyNed (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi there. 
Are you sure that is shell rot? Shell rot is more common on the plastron(under shell) and caused by the tort being on wet substrate. It also smells. I believe regular athletes foot cream can be used but maybe wait for a more expert opinion on that.

Could it be something else? Is there anything in your enclosure that the tort could have bumped into/butted up against to cause this mark? Wire? Is your tortoise housed alone or could this mark have been made by another tort/creature?


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 11, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> Hi there.
> Are you sure that is shell rot? Shell rot is more common on the plastron(under shell) and caused by the tort being on wet substrate. It also smells. I believe regular athletes foot cream can be used but maybe wait for a more expert opinion on that.
> 
> Could it be something else? Is there anything in your enclosure that the tort could have bumped into/butted up against to cause this mark? Wire? Is your tortoise housed alone or could this mark have been made by another tort/creature?



She is by her self and there is stuff she could bump into


----------



## CathyNed (Jul 11, 2016)

Could this mark on her shell have been made by bumping against something? Or something falling on her? It doesnt look like shell rot. I would just keep it clean and put some cream on it like neosporin


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 11, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> Could this mark on her shell have been made by bumping against something? Or something falling on her? It doesnt look like shell rot. I would just keep it clean and put some cream on it like neosporin


Ok, could she of bumped it on her log hide thing? Also is there anything on her stomach?


Thanks for all the help


----------



## CathyNed (Jul 11, 2016)

There is a small mark to the left and under the y in her markings. Is it soft? Does it smell? Its hard to know if it is rot but it is a different type of marking to the one on her upper shell. If you got antifungal cream it will do no harm to put a little on to be on the safe side. Maybe some other opinions on this qould also be helpful. Also maybe do a search of shell rot here and see if other members experience of marks like this match yours.
@Yvonne G @Tom @Rue


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 11, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> There is a small mark to the left and under the y in her markings. Is it soft? Does it smell? Its hard to know if it is rot but it is a different type of marking to the one on her upper shell. If you got antifungal cream it will do no harm to put a little on to be on the safe side. Maybe some other opinions on this qould also be helpful. Also maybe do a search of shell rot here and see if other members experience of marks like this match yours.
> @Yvonne G @Tom @Rue



Thanks so much


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 11, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> There is a small mark to the left and under the y in her markings. Is it soft? Does it smell? Its hard to know if it is rot but it is a different type of marking to the one on her upper shell. If you got antifungal cream it will do no harm to put a little on to be on the safe side. Maybe some other opinions on this qould also be helpful. Also maybe do a search of shell rot here and see if other members experience of marks like this match yours.
> @Yvonne G @Tom @Rue



It is not soft but I can't tell about the smell, because I have bad allergies and can't smell that good, but as far as I know it don't smell


----------



## CathyNed (Jul 11, 2016)

No problem. It doesnt look like anything to worry about to me but always better safe than sorry. Hope some more experence keepers pop in to give their 2cents!


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 11, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> No problem. It doesnt look like anything to worry about to me but always better safe than sorry. Hope some more experence keepers pop in to give their 2cents!



Thanks I will keep putting the anti fungal cream on the 2 locations


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 11, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> No problem. It doesnt look like anything to worry about to me but always better safe than sorry. Hope some more experence keepers pop in to give their 2cents!



You've been such a helpful person! Thanks so much!


----------



## CathyNed (Jul 11, 2016)

Glad to be of assistance! His carpace/top shell looks very healthy. Those marks may just be scrapes from bumping into/against things in the enclosure.The one on his undershell could be rot but i dont think it is. Either way, using a little of the anti fungal cream will do no harm. If it is rot it will heal it. If it is not rot it will do no harm to your tort but if after about 5 days you see no change i would assume its not rot and discontinue using the cream. In the meantime if anything changes or if you have any other q's ask away. You will get lots of help here!


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 11, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> Glad to be of assistance! His carpace/top shell looks very healthy. Those marks may just be scrapes from bumping into/against things in the enclosure.The one on his undershell could be rot but i dont think it is. Either way, using a little of the anti fungal cream will do no harm. If it is rot it will heal it. If it is not rot it will do no harm to your tort but if after about 5 days you see no change i would assume its not rot and discontinue using the cream. In the meantime if anything changes or if you have any other q's ask away. You will get lots of help here!



Thanks so much I will continue to apply it in those two spots!


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 11, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> Glad to be of assistance! His carpace/top shell looks very healthy. Those marks may just be scrapes from bumping into/against things in the enclosure.The one on his undershell could be rot but i dont think it is. Either way, using a little of the anti fungal cream will do no harm. If it is rot it will heal it. If it is not rot it will do no harm to your tort but if after about 5 days you see no change i would assume its not rot and discontinue using the cream. In the meantime if anything changes or if you have any other q's ask away. You will get lots of help here!



Omg the little hole on the stomach is a little squishy but not to overly squishy like barely noticeable but still no smell, so sorry to bug you again.


----------



## CathyNed (Jul 11, 2016)

No problem. I would use the cream for a coupke of days and see if there is any improvement. Keep an eye on it every day to see if it improves , changes or gets any worse.What type of substrate do you have in your tortoises enclosure? Do you keep it dry or damp?


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 11, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> No problem. I would use the cream for a coupke of days and see if there is any improvement. Keep an eye on it every day to see if it improves , changes or gets any worse.What type of substrate do you have in your tortoises enclosure? Do you keep it dry or damp?



I have coco fiber and I keep it dry because my room is usually around 40 to 50 once it was 60 humidity but that was a couple of months ago, I give her weekly bathes then add coco oil on the top of her shell, thanks again!


----------

